# Pond / Duck Weed in Tropical Aquariums?



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been asked by a friend whether they can put pond / duck weed into their tropical aquarium? I said I'd ask on here as I was unsure? If not then he wants a plant that floats on the water for his baby platies to hide in. Any thoughts?


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

i dont think the plant would mind lol.

it may go wild so be prepared to have an over grown tank.

were is it from? be sure that you dont introduce something nasty to the tank if if from a pond or the wild.

there are a few other floating plants that would be a better idea then duckweed but im sorry i dont know there names.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yep its fine...i used to put it in with my africans as they loved to eat it ....i had an open topped tank which had various pond floating plants in it


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

it's fine to use but as said it'll completely cover the surface in a short space of time so unless you have something that'll eat it it's more trouble that it's worth imo


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re duck weed*

*Steer clear of duck weed, it as others have put, will take over the tank in no time, not only that, it will clog up the filter.*
*Try Java plants, they can be floated and later anchored down onto a piece of wood. Also try the Oxygentating plants, they can also be floated and same as Java later on as roots grow be anchored or planted into the substrate. *
*Duck weed is very much like Bind weed in a garden, once there, a pain to get rid off. *
*Try putting a small clay pot ( well washed and steralized.) for the fry platies to have a bolt hole to hide to. Failing that, if your friend as a smaller tank or a floating birthing tank, put the fry in there where they wont get eaten by the parents or other fish. **H.T.H.*


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

How about azolla, it's got longer roots than duckweed so are good for fry.
cheers arthur


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all 

I'll pass it on ...


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

well if you do go for duckweed and it over grows too much you could always send it to me:whistling2:
lol


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

my tans are full of it and its a pain in the ass, in my channa tanks the internal filters get clogged up and virtually stop woking and everytime you put your hand in the tank you gt a whole arm full of the stuff

I need to find another floating plant cos my channas need them


----------

